# Training DVDs, Which Series?



## gooseman83 (Sep 29, 2014)

Looking to purchase a set of training DVDs but not sure which ones to get. "Total Retriever series with Mike Lardy" or the "Training Retrievers Alone with Dennis Voigt". I train by myself often so Dennis's DVDs seem to make sense but I have heard great things about Mike Lardy's DVDs. Any advice/comments would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm like you and do most of my training alone. I do have a buddy who is a pro and helps me a lot, but am looking for the satisfaction of saying I did it all. I am in between Lardy's TRT and Smart works. I also think I will be getting a copy of training alone as well. Good luck finding what you are looking for.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

gooseman83 said:


> Looking to purchase a set of training DVDs but not sure which ones to get. "Total Retriever series with Mike Lardy" or the "Training Retrievers Alone with Dennis Voigt". I train by myself often so Dennis's DVDs seem to make sense but I have heard great things about Mike Lardy's DVDs. Any advice/comments would be great. Thanks!


Really totally different things. Training Alone is a great resource but no substitute for TRT. If you would like good information and how to do a lot of the things Lardy would do in TRT (as well as a primer on wingers, stickemen, etc.,) Training Alone is great. If you want to train from soup to nuts the lardy DVDs with the companion articles are the way to go.


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

Its really TRT or Smartworks as a Program first. Pick one, neither will do you wrong. If you pick Lardy there are legions of people on here that will help you with questions, if you pick Smartworks Evan himself is on here and will help you. Voight's stuff is an excellent add on to either of those programs. I wish I had it years ago as I have mostly trained alone as well. If you're budget limited you can get thru most of basics without Dennis' DVD, it mostly is for later on and he explains how to do somewhat complex setups/drills by yourself. Word on the street is he is coming out with a follow up DVD as well!!


----------



## gooseman83 (Sep 29, 2014)

Great information guys! I went ahead and purchased TRT. Looking forward to learning more and being able to put some "method behind my madness". Thanks!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

gooseman83 said:


> Great information guys! I went ahead and purchased TRT. Looking forward to learning more and being able to put some "method behind my madness". Thanks!


Did you get the collection of Lardy articles? If so, go ahead and get those as well. They are inexpensive and go into detail on each step beyond what is shown in the DVDs


----------



## ddm (Dec 17, 2014)

gooseman83 said:


> Great information guys! I went ahead and purchased TRT. Looking forward to learning more and being able to put some "method behind my madness". Thanks!


Have you had a chance to watch the DVDs yet? What do you think?


----------



## Cooper (Jul 9, 2012)

Rick Stawski's tapes are excellent and more than reasonable price.


----------



## MNHunter (Feb 16, 2015)

ddm said:


> Have you had a chance to watch the DVDs yet? What do you think?


Old thread I know but I'd like to hear as well if you've had time to put these to use yet? I am about to make this same decision...


----------



## trapperwalt (Jun 1, 2014)

MNHunter said:


> Old thread I know but I'd like to hear as well if you've had time to put these to use yet? I am about to make this same decision...


I bought all 3 dvd's and love them. I cant wait for the snow to melt here so I can get out and work on the yard and field training.


----------



## Steveo (Feb 1, 2015)

I bought the Lardy Total Collar Conditioning and was very impressed. He's straight spoken, clear, thorough, logical, and the production is good. It made me realize that I needed a full system. 

I ended up with Smartworks. Its different but as good. The presentation is slower and a bit more repetitive, and the production isn't as slick, but we've got four potential handlers (yea, yea, yea) and we agreed that we could all work with Mr. Graham. We are not mixing programs, but are fortunate to have had a glimpse of each of the big 2.


----------

